# Original street prices of vintage tyco slots?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anybody remember or know the original 1981 street prices of tyco 440 magnum ( or other tyco lines or years for that matter ) slot cars when they first came out?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Super bubble and double bubble gums were still 1¢ back in 81. I think Super bubble had just come out with cherry.
I used to stop in, play some Galaga, and get some gum at a Mr. M's on the way home from middle school.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Super bubble and double bubble gums were still 1¢ back in 81. I think Super bubble had just come out with cherry.
> I used to stop in, play some Galaga, and get some gum at a Mr. M's on the way home from middle school.


Ya Galaga, back around 1981 I got top score on it in a video game contest at the Lakewood, CA mall.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I remember the 440x2's in Toys R Us were always in the glass cases with the RC stuff. So seeing that you always wondered how fast are those? So you ended up saving enough nickels & dimes to get one. And you go in heart set on getting one to find out how fast they are, just to find out they do not have anymore in stock bummer....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My brother and I got a couple of the original 440s from my uncle for Christmas the year they came out. He got the yellow/black Corvette, I got the red/white one. Still have mine, and I think one of the yellow ones I have now is his original one. Mine, however, was converted into an awful interpretation of the car from Corvette Summer... :freak:

--rick


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I got a Silver & Black Vette it got turned into a weird Late Model thing. I also forgot to say that for me it was at least an hour away. So I had to wait for a trip to the "Big City". Before I was able to gwt anything decent as far as slot cars go. I remember getting a Tomy BMW & a Bap-Geon Nissan but all pf that stuff is gone. And nobody knows where it went!!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I had tycopro sets and cars bought for me as a kid back in the early 70s but I lost interest quickly. I didn't get back into slots until around 85 and by then X2 were fifteen bucks and hp7 were nine bucks.


----------

